

Rings like Saturn, but Supersized - shekhar101
http://time.com/3682987/planet-supersize-rings-saturn/

======
themartorana
Today I've seen a planet with rings extending 93 million miles, laser light
captured in motion with a camera taking 20 billion FPS [0], a hard boiled egg
un-boiled [1], and MS stopped in its tracks with a very nearly literal immune
system "reboot." [2]

Science always amazes me, but recently it's been setting new records in the
ass-kicking department, as I just sit here with my jaw on the floor at how
awesome it is.

[0] [http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/27/7920771/laser-captured-
on-...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/27/7920771/laser-captured-on-video-
moving-through-air-for-first-time)

[1] [http://abcnews.go.com/Health/scientists-crack-code-boil-
hard...](http://abcnews.go.com/Health/scientists-crack-code-boil-hard-boiled-
egg/story?id=28496718&cid=fb_abcn)

[2] [https://www.sciencenews.org/article/immune-system-reset-
may-...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/immune-system-reset-may-give-ms-
patients-new-lease-life)

